# Help!-post theft attempt no dash lights



## NZ-Michael (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi All,
A friend has a little Nissan Tiida (same as a Versa In USA I believe?) unfortunately some moron decided they wanted it more than she did, fortunately they weren’t a very good thief and failed to take it...
Unfortunately they smashed off the steering column covers, hammered out the ignition barrel and left a mess...

mad she’s on a super budget, ive tried to help get things mobile on a shoestring...

managed to get ignition barrel etc back together, and car is driving fine.

mall exterior lights and indicators seem to function fine, however the Indicator warning lights on the dash are no longer functioning, and the dash (speedo etc)no longer illuminates-problematic at night when one can’t see speedo.

she was happy with it as it was, however after following her home yesterday with her unknowingly driving with the hazards blinking, figured I need to do a bit more.

Im not a total numpty, but more of a classic car guy (ie don’t think in ECU’s and relays) and not really electronically minded overly...
A cursory glance around the steering column/indicator stalks etc there doesn’t seem to be anything too obviously unplugged or ripped out...
Checked fuse box-and noticed no fuse in the “ign Starter signal” fuse slot-tried a 10amp fuse, but it kept falling out-and it would seem the wires are missing here...

suspect this could be path to the fault? Guessing the thief punched/ripped these out and has done something to try and trip the starter, perhaps attempting to bypass the transponder-

I cannot see any other dodgy wiring.

wondering if any Nissan experts can offer any suggestions as to where next. Even if only to tell me what colour wires should be into the back of this fuse on the box so I can look elsewhere for them...

more any other ideas as to what would otherwise cause the dash illumination and indicator warning lights to not operate...

thanks and many regards.


----------

